# I7 4770K geköpft



## Rexxas (2. Juli 2013)

*I7 4770K geköpft*

Heute habe ich meinen I7 4770K geköpft um heraus zufinden wie viel Temperatur ich verlieren kann.

Gekühlt wurde/wird mit einem Intel Standart Kühler 1155 um die Temperatur deutlicher zumachen.
Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich Gelid GC-Extreme verwendet.

Wieso ich meine CPU geköpft habe?
Ganz einfach nach einem Stresstest durch Prime 95 und durch spiele wie Fallout 3/New Vegas und TES Oblivion hatte ich Temperaturen von 95 °C Prime, 85-95 °C in Spielen.

Rasiermesserklinge ran gehohlt 20 min lang dran rumgefuchtelt gefühlte 100mal in den Finger geschnitten und fertig CPU geköpft, sauber gemacht, Silikon drauf und neu fest geklebt.

Nach dem Prime 95 und CoreTemp gestartet wurde habe ich wieder ein Stresstest gemacht der etwa 40 min lief.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt welchen Temperatur unterschied das Köpfen bringen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Temperatur unterschied von 20 °C für mich hat es sich gelohnt werde nochmal Temperaturen dazu Schreiben sobald ich meine WaKü Installiert habe was aber noch einige Monate dauern kann.


----------



## shadie (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

sieht echt gut aus, finde es aber unter aller Sau was Intel da für einen Mist verbaut.
Da kann man noch so tolle chips bauen wenn dann an den simpelsten Dingen spart -.-


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Danke für diesen kurzen erfahrungsbericht. War allerdings zu erwarten, nachdem Intel den selben schnodder wie bei den IVY´s verwendet ^^


----------



## Wolli (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

war das deine erste geköpfte cpu?


----------



## Spitfire2190 (2. Juli 2013)

Glaube iwie nicht mehr dran das intel daran spart sondern das die das mit absicht mavhen


----------



## Rexxas (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

jap meine erste geköpfte CPU dazu kam noch das die Wärmeleitpaste so trocken war das sie fast von alleine abfiel.
Habe auch die Platine ein wenig beschädigt dachte schon jetzt läufte sie nicht mehr aber noch glück gehabt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juli 2013)

Währe auch interesant , wie es aussieht ohne IHS also aufden Nackten Chip den Kühler draufpackn (: Also beim P4 gehts , und er läuft immernoch


----------



## efdev (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

glückwunsch zur geköpften und immernoch funktionierenden cpu.

wobei ich sagen muss das es echt frech von intel ist bei ivy war die WLP noch fast vertretbar aber jetzt bei haswell ist es ein unterschied wie tag und nacht ob geköpft oder nicht intel sollte zumindest anständige WLP verwenden.


----------



## FreezerX (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Danke für den Bericht! 
Kannst du einschätzen, wie dick die durchschnittliche WLP-Schicht war?


----------



## shadie (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Oder einfach löten wie bei dem Sockel 2011 

Mit dem I7 3820 hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit der Temperatur.


----------



## Rexxas (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Die WLP schicht war relativ dünn wurde aber wohl dick auf getragen und durch den anpressdruck der IHS zur Seite gedrückt.
Das was um dem Chip drum war war ca. ein Krater der 1mm Stark war dazu kam noch das die WLP noch leicht schwarz war, ich vermute eine billige WLP die man Industriel sehr günstig als Massenware herstellen kann.
Wie z.B. Silikon und irgendwelche Öle und Metall reste aus der eigen produktion.


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Mich würde mal eine Videoanleitung mehr interessieren, vom CPU köpfen bis zum stresstest mit gepimpte CPU Bringt bestimmt einige tausend von Klicks auf noobtube und somit auch noch GELD.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eine Videoanleitung mehr interessieren, vom CPU köpfen bis zum stresstest mit gepimpte CPU Bringt bestimmt einige tausend von Klicks auf noobtube und somit auch noch GELD.


 
Selber machen


----------



## Gast20140710 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

ich belebe den thread mal wieder, weil meine frage keinen neuen thread rechtfertigt:

ich habe vor meinen 4770 zu köpfen, sollte ich dann
1. einfach die WLP durch was gutes ersetzen und den IHS wieder anbringen oder
2. meinen kühler direkt auf dem Die montieren (letzteres erfordert natürlich einen kühler mit planer bodenplatte)?

variante 1 scheint mir sicherer zu sein und erlaubt den einsatz von kühlern mit konvexem boden, sehe ich das richtig? (kühler ist noch nicht angeschafft, es soll aber ein TR archon werden -> konvex)


----------



## Axonia (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Also wenn du mich persönlich fragst, dann würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und den IHS wieder anbringen.
Als WLP würde ich aber entweder Flüssigmetall empfehlen, oder wenn es ne normale WLP sein soll, dann die Gelid Extreme.
Die MX z.B soll dafür nicht so gut sein.


----------



## Gast20140710 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



Axonia schrieb:


> Also wenn du mich persönlich fragst, dann würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und den IHS wieder anbringen.
> Als WLP würde ich aber entweder Flüssigmetall empfehlen, oder wenn es ne normale WLP sein soll, dann die Gelid Extreme.
> Die MX z.B soll dafür nicht so gut sein.


 
hatte an PK3 gedacht oder halt direkt flüssigmetall (aufwand etc ist mir ziemlich egal, ich baue nicht oft um - wenn der scheiss läuft, bleibt er locker 3 jahre montiert). hätte auch noch ne tube noctua NT-H1 rumliegen, ist die viiiel schlechter als die gelid?


----------



## Axonia (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> hatte an PK3 gedacht oder halt direkt flüssigmetall (aufwand etc ist mir ziemlich egal, ich baue nicht oft um - wenn der scheiss läuft, bleibt er locker 3 jahre montiert). hätte auch noch ne tube noctua NT-H1 rumliegen, ist die viiiel schlechter als die gelid?


 
Das weiß ich leider nicht 
Aber um das beste Ergebnis zu erzielen ist Flüssigmetall einfach super. 
Und sonst habe ich bisher auch nur von der Gelid gutes gehört beim köpfen.
Wie sich die Noctua verhält weiß ich daher nicht  Aber ich weiß, dass die MX nicht soooo viel bringt.


----------



## Ratskrone (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Ja das Köpfen bringt halt einiges. Liquid drunter und HS wieder drauf. Alles andere ist Quatsch


----------



## Langer-93 (10. April 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Währe auch interesant , wie es aussieht ohne IHS also aufden Nackten Chip den Kühler draufpackn (: Also beim P4 gehts , und er läuft immernoch


 
Zu AMD Zeiten ging das.
Aber bei den Sockel bin ich mir nicht so sicher hat das jemannd schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## kegg (10. April 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Hm. Die Gefahr besteht natürlich dass die CPU dann kaputt geht, da der Druck nicht verteilt wird sondern nur auf dem Die landet.


----------



## DerTeutone (10. April 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Direkt auf dem Die ist kein Problem,allerdings muss die Sockelhalterung ab und man sollte den Anpressdruck net zu hoch wählen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. April 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



DerTeutone schrieb:


> Direkt auf dem Die ist kein Problem,allerdings muss die Sockelhalterung ab und man sollte den Anpressdruck net zu hoch wählen.


 
Oder Gummipuffer ala Socket 462 CPU's ranbebben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



DerTeutone schrieb:


> Direkt auf dem Die ist kein Problem,allerdings muss die Sockelhalterung ab und man sollte den Anpressdruck net zu hoch wählen.


 
Das ist das größere Problem. Den Kühler-Anpressdruck würde der DIE genauso verkraften, wie früher. Muss halt gerade aufgesetzt werden. Aber Intels IMS presst den Kühler normalerweise mit z.T. der doppelten Kraft in den Sockel, die der Kühler (zusätzlich!) ausübt. Wenn jetzt den Kühler mit besonders geringem Druck montiert und den Haltemechanismus weglässt (weil der höher ist, als der DIE), dann reduziert sich der Anpressdruck an den Kontakten der CPU auf vielleicht 20%. Mit etwas Pech hat man eine super Kühlung, aber eine miserable Stromanbindung


----------



## Gadteman (11. April 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Oder Gummipuffer ala Socket 462 CPU's ranbebben


  Oder nen alten Kupferspacer von einem alten Athlon wieder aus der Kiste grabbeln (was nicht passt)
Aber wie Ruyven schon sagt, ohne IHS/IMS muss der Kühler natürlich vorsichtig und gerade aufgesetzt werden, ich erinnere mich an die Athlon A (Thunderbird) oder auch XP zeiten wo sich einige an ihren Dies die Ecken weggesprengt hatten..Adios Funktion. Bei dem 4770K ein teurer Spaß. Aber die Option Deckel ab, säubern, Liquid schmaddern, Deckel rauf....  würde mich auch interessieren. Gibt es denn schon einen "bebilderten" Thread dazu?


----------



## efdev (11. April 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

was am ehesten an das rankommt was du möchtest wäre der thread hier .


----------



## Gadteman (12. April 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Ja danke , wollte nur mal sehen, wieviel Platz vom CPU Rand bis zum eigentlichen DIE unter der Metallplatte ist. Der 8auer hat ja schon nen kompletten "Guide" dort erstellt.


----------



## Munin666 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Ich belebe mal den Thread hier wieder, da ich genau zu dem CPU eine Frage, bzw eine Vergleichsfrage habe.
Als Lüfter habe ich vor den Dark Rock Pro 3 zu verwenden, möchte aber nicht den I7 Köpfen da es mir zu riskant ist.. (Schisser bin^^)
Vorallem wegen der Garantie....

Nun ist die Frage welchen CPU und somit auch Sockel ich wähle.
Die Wahl ist wegen mehr Leistung für nahezu gleichen Preis derzeit für mich persönlich beim 4770k, vorallem weil er einfach neuer ist.
Aber wie siehts mit dem älteren 3770k aus?
Ist da die WLP genauso schlecht wie beim 4770k oder hätte ich weniger Hitze Probleme?


----------



## CSOger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Aber wie siehts mit dem älteren 3770k aus?
> Ist da die WLP genauso schlecht wie beim 4770k oder hätte ich weniger Hitze Probleme?



Ja...da ist auch nur billige Paste drunter.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html


----------



## Munin666 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Danke für den Hinweis...

Das Problem ist leider dafür eine Alternative zu finden, ohne meine gesamte Planung durcheinander zu werfen.


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist leider dafür eine Alternative zu finden, ohne meine gesamte Planung durcheinander zu werfen.


Wenn neu, dann gönnt man sich immer die aktuelle Generation-> i7-4770k. Oder du wartest halt noch etwas auf Devil`s Canyon-> i7-4790k. Soll angeblich bessere WLP bekommen und besitzt ab Werk höhere Taktraten, 4Ghz Grundtakt und 4,4Ghz Turbo:


Erste Preise für Core i7-4790K, i5-4690K und Pentium G3258
die Temps *könnten* aufgrund des schnelleren Speeds (den ja auch der Boxed wegkühlen muss) etwas besser ausfallen...

Gruß


----------



## MatrixInRealWorld (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Ich warte dann lieber auf die neue Architektur zb 18nm oder so


----------



## Aldeguerra (6. Juni 2014)

Hi Zusammen, 
gibt es eine genauere Bezeichnung für das Flüssigmetall, welches man verwenden sollte? Und mit wieviel € kann ich rechnen?
Habe auch vor meinen 4670k zu köpfen und etwas gescheites zu benutzen.
Die WLP vom EKL Brocken werde ich weiterhin benutzen, ausser ihr empfiehlt mir hier einen Tausch gegen etwas viel Besseres.
Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## kegg (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Die führende WLP ist wohl Gelid GC Extreme. Die sollte dir vielleicht etwas bringen, aber keine großen Unterschiede, ich würde einfach mal auf 1-2 K tippen


----------



## Aldeguerra (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Keine großen Unterschiede? Ich dachte das Köpfen und auftun einer hochwertigen WLP würde eine Besserung von 5/10/15 Grad bringen!? 

Du meinst dieses hier? Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da drin ist Flüssigmetall?
3,39€ + Lieferkosten sind doch in Ordnung oder?


----------



## efdev (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

er meinte jetzt den unterschied zwischen WLP und Flussigmetall.

das köpfen an und für sich kann dir keiner sagen wie viel dabei rum kommt könnten 5° sein oder mehr mit "pech" auch weniger.


----------



## kegg (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Wie efdev sagte, dass ist irgendwo ein Glücksspiel was du letzten Endes rausholst beim Köpfen.

Die Gelid ist eine WLP kein Flüssigmetall. Ich wollte damit nur auf deine Frage nach der Alpenföhn WLP eingehen, das müsste die Schneekanone sein.

Der Austausch deiner WLP könnte so 1-2 K bringen, meiner Meinung nach, aber dann auch eigentlich nur mit Glück. Von daher, wenn du schon einmal köpfen willst, würde ich in jedem Fall zur "besten" WLP greifen. Ansonsten bleibt dir nur Flüssigmetall für den Übergang zwischen Die und Heatspreader, dann wäre vermutlich wirklich alles ausgereizt 

Achja und ob man dann nicht sogar auf noch bessere Kühlung umsteigen sollte. . .


----------



## Addi (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



kegg schrieb:


> Die Gelid ist eine WLP kein Flüssigmetall.


 
Und Flüssigmetall ist keine WLP?



Aldeguerra schrieb:


> Keine großen Unterschiede? Ich dachte das Köpfen und auftun einer hochwertigen WLP würde eine Besserung von 5/10/15 Grad bringen!?
> 
> Du meinst dieses hier? Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Da drin ist Flüssigmetall?
> 3,39€ + Lieferkosten sind doch in Ordnung oder?


 
Geizhals ist leider bescheiden. Die für 3,39 € ist nur eine 1 Gramm Spritze, keine 3,5Gramm.

Bei hoher V-Core, bringt köpfen  locker 20 Grad + bzw. - (je nach CPU) Aber nur wenn du Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpase verwendest.

Phobya Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste LM, 1.5g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder

Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, 1g (15ml) Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch hier listet geizhals teilweise wieder kleinere Spritzen.

Übrigens brauchst du nur sehr sehr wenig von der Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpase.

Achte darauf das du noch eine zweite normale, nicht stromleitende Wärmeleitpaste hast, mit der du die offen liegenden (unter dem IHS) Bauteile der Cpu isolierst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nachtrag* : Die hab ich ganz vergessen. Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, 1g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Nachtrag 2* : Übrigens informiere dich ob dein Kühler unten aus Aluminium oder Kupfer ist. Aluminium verträgt keine Flüssigwärmeleitpaste.

Das Material bei deinem Kühler, zwischen den Direkt-Touch Heatpipes sieht nach Aluminium aus.

Aber zwischen CPU und Kühler würde ich ohne hin normale WLP nehmen


----------



## Razzor (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

ich habe mein 3750K auch geköpft zuerst habe ich Gelid OC Extreme verwendet hatte 1 Woche gute Temps danach wars schlimmer wie vorher....
Cpu wieder geköpft dann Coollaboratory verwendet und Temps sind heute noch gut,, geköpft habe ich sie letztes Jahr .....

m.f.g. Razzor


----------



## Addi (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



Razzor schrieb:


> ich habe mein 3750K auch geköpft zuerst habe ich Gelid OC Extreme verwendet hatte 1 Woche gute Temps danach wars schlimmer wie vorher....
> Cpu wieder geköpft dann Coollaboratory verwendet und Temps sind heute noch gut,, geköpft habe ich sie letztes Jahr .....
> 
> m.f.g. Razzor


 
Diese CPU gibt es nicht... 
Ja köpfen bringt nur was mit Flüssigwäemeleitpaste


----------



## Razzor (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

ups!!!  oder doch meine schon lol habe den deckel poliert und mit edding drauf geschrieben  special edition 

tipfehler sorry


----------



## kegg (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Und Flüssigmetall ist keine WLP?


 
Ehm irgendwie ja schon  Sorry 

Man könnte auch statt mir der anderen WLP zu isolieren direkt Silikon nehmen


----------



## Addi (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*

Da gibt es ja auch mehrere Methoden. Manche lackieren diese Bauteile sogar.

Ich persönlich finde aber normale Wärmeleitpaste dafür am einfachsten.

mfg


----------



## HMangels91 (27. September 2014)

Funzt das köpfen auch bei xeon?


----------



## Nils_93 (27. September 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> Funzt das köpfen auch bei xeon?


 
Was soll das bringen? Du hast dich mit Xeon und H87 Board deutlich gegens übertakten entschieden, also bringt dir das Köpfen auch 0 komma gar nichts


----------



## ASD_588 (27. September 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



> Was soll das bringen? Du hast dich mit Xeon und H87 Board deutlich  gegens übertakten entschieden, also bringt dir das Köpfen auch 0 komma  gar nichts



doch die temp sind niedriger auch ohne übertaktung.


----------



## Nils_93 (27. September 2014)

*AW: I7 4770K geköpft*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> doch die temp sind niedriger auch ohne übertaktung.


 
Ja gut richtig, aber who cares? Ich meine wenn er die CPU boxed gekauft hat, so gibt ihm Intel doch 3 Jahre Garantie - natürlich nur so lange die CPU nicht modifiziert wurde. Laut ARK Intel wurde die CPU Q 2 2013 gelaunched. Das heißt wenn er Sie kurz nach dem release Date gekauft hat, sagen wir einfach 1.6.2013, dann hat er minimum noch bis zum 31.5.2016 Garantie seitens Intel. Und die soll er nun opfern um eventuell eine paar Grad kühlere CPU zu erhalten? Ganz mieser Deal  Ich meine wenn es eine Tray ist, oder man über die drei Jahre hinüber ist kann man das ja gerne machen - aber warum in der Garantiezeit bei einer Non-OC-CPU?  

Mfg Nils


----------

